# 5-htp



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

5-htp is a serotonin precursor (similar to l-tryptophan) that crosses the blood-brain barrier, it's been shown in clinical trials to have an antidepressant effect. (at a high enough dose it was on par with SSRIs, and it worked well in conjunction with SSRIs) Has anyone used this supplement? I used it for a little bit, and it seemed to help some, but I can't say for certain because I'm not using it now and my medications are very different than they were then.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I bought a month supply bottle. I noticed no effects from it. I might consider trying it out again.


----------



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

As I understand from the trials I read, you need a much larger dose than the recommended dosage on the bottles to see effects.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

When I could afford it, I took that for about 2 months & saw relatively good results taking about 5X the recommended dosage.


----------



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah, it's fairly expensive stuff.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I haven't tried it. One thing to remember, don't take it if you are on serotonin antidepressants, as this could lead to serotonin syndrome. Most of you guys probably know that, but I figured it couldn't hurt to remind.


----------



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

If you're being properly monitored and your doctor knows you're trying it you can probably use it together with SSRIs, but it's definitely something to be careful with.


----------

